# Venting question



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm mostly a service plumber asking for venting help my friend is adding a basement kitchen sink to his basement it isn't practical to open floor so he is going to put in a little giant drain o soar pump system . Now this is a newer house with no venting at all In basement not even the floor drain !? there is a 3" PVC stack with a kitchen drain and a washer box drain question can he tie a 3-1.5 tee on stack above kitchen a be a wett vent or does he need to open wall and run vent up to attic? this is a two story house with a 2nd floor bath and this is the only stack the pump will have to go to same stack but below kitchen drain thanks for any help


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

So , if I have this right. You want to tie in to the stack from the kitchen and laundry on main floor as a vent or wet vent? I'm not sure i understand ...... But no you can not.

Here on Renovations with no accessible vent you can use an AAV.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think he wants to tie the discharge from the pump into the stack

Same stack new San tee with trap
And put an aav on the pump 

This is if I'm seeing this rite in my mind


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

In Wisconsin we can't use a aav on a pump crock


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. Tie it into same stack above flood level rim of the highest fixture 

Is this pump/container sealed air tight ?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plumberpro said:


> In Wisconsin we can't use a aav on a pump crock


 AAV's aren't legal anywhere on pump pits I believe. Have you ever heard of a 3 - 2 - 1 1/2 modified s trap? As long as you can tie into a vented stack this works but I don't know anywhere it's legal except WSSD area in Maryland

Edit: I'm on a string pain killer


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> AAV's aren't legal anywhere on pump pits I believe. Have you ever heard of a 3 - 2 - 1 1/2 modified s trap? As long as you can tie into a vented stack this works but I don't know anywhere it's legal except WSSD area in Maryland
> 
> Edit: I'm on a string pain killer


Sorry but this edit made me laugh!


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I guess he could cut open wall behind washer and tie into vent on the laundry box or kitchen sink drain vent both big jobs


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plumberpro said:


> In Wisconsin we can't use a aav on a pump crock


I think they have an approved system for an AAV here in WI, I think it's a similar installation to using one for a washer box. It's a PITA and you have to size everything in 3", so I have never done it. But there is a way I believe.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The pump crock being a sealed container needs a vent which allows air to flow out so that the waste water can enter the crock... An AAV will not accomplish this task...

The best way as stated above is a vent tied into the stack above the flood rim of the highest fixture served by that stack...

Studor did have a method of using one of their AAV's published, which was accepted in some areas under some codes, of using their product to tie in a vent on the drain line below the highest fixture. Of course that method would work the same regardless of whether or, not their product was included in the method used... It was a fine case of hackmanship to sell their product....










Are you a plumber or, a hack?
Get the vent through the roof! Be a good plumber!


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm a good plumber but it would be a major project to run a 1.5 vent from the basement up to roof it's a 2 story house with no common wall ; ugh! coulndt he tie into vent on washer box on little bit of drywall demo on 1 st floor


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes. Above flood level rim I'd go 5ft up then tie in


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd look at the manufacturers instructions, (put a return bend on the right on the basin, bout 2' up,) and call it done.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I'd look at the manufacturers instructions, *(put a return bend on the right on the basin, bout 2' up,)* and call it done.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

:laughing:
I didn't say I'd follow them instructions.......

I 've seen it a hundred times around here. That's what everyone does. 

And amazingly enough they really don't smell.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumberpro said:


> I'm a good plumber but it would be a major project to run a 1.5 vent from the basement up to roof it's a 2 story house with no common wall ; ugh! coulndt he tie into vent on washer box on little bit of drywall demo on 1 st floor










John, can you cut in a wye in the basement stack? I made a sketch but it's too mant kilobytes to upload. Can you cut a wye into the basement stack and run a new vertical stack in the basement with an AAV? Maybe I'm not visualizing your scenario.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

here is a small sketch of plumbing in his basement:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Just drain into stack and vent back into stack above flood level rim. And be done with it. It's already wet vented so it won't matter much. Nice sketch lol


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Above the flood level rim of what? thanks


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The highest fixture. On that level of the house. The lav. 6" above minimum I'd go like 5' above the floor and call it good


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here's a sketch


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Are you pulling the vent from the stack! No way. If your going to Do an illegal, pull the vent off the 1-1/2" kitchen drain.

You should grab it from from above flood level above kitchen sink.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes he correct. Some bick


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's a sketch


Oh! no you di int! 

Joke right?

Does that kitchen have a vent in the wall?


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes but there's tile wall above countertop will be easier to open wall by the laundry box to catch a vent


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's a sketch











The vent can't tie back into a soil stack, it would have to be an AAV or else the vent would have to tie back into a dedicated vent.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plumberpro said:


> Yes but there's tile wall above countertop will be easier to open wall by the laundry box to catch a vent


Well there you go


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I wasn't thinking. Lol.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I can see you don't have drawing in your plumbing school. You need to take the vent either along the stack and tie it into the stack above the second floor, or into the ks vent or washer box vent. Here code min is 38" AFF.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Never had plumbing school. No apprentice classes. All in the field.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Never had plumbing school. No apprentice classes. All in the field.


Same here... only boring cce classess afterward.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I figured so. That's why ur so hard headed and all.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

In Wisconsin you can run the vent out the box sill... but you have to be 10' horizontal from a fresh air inlet, so far from a window or door and 2" for frost closure. I have never found a spot that met all the requirements so have never done it


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Can't you just vent it out the basement wall above snow level and call it good?


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

No way can you run vent out side of house this isn't ******* backcountry plumbing he will open wall by washer box to tie into the vent


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

plumberpro said:


> No way can you run vent out side of house this isn't ******* backcountry plumbing he will open wall by washer box to tie into the vent


You can vent through side wall. Used to be you needed to apply for a special variance. All of WI is ******* country, who are you trying to fool? :laughing:


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm pretty sure a side wall vent will work just fine. Please explain why not ?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Kleinfelterj said:


> I'm pretty sure a side wall vent will work just fine. Please explain why not ?


Cause it looks like ****!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Cause it looks like ****!!!


Why not pipe it outside next to the radon exhaust pipe? Most Europeo n's homes are piped outside..


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Why not pipe it outside next to the radon exhaust pipe? Most Europeo n's homes are piped outside..


I live in America. And Radon should be piped inside as well? Why?

Cause it looks like **** !!!


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I think some of you guys are way over thinking this vent. It's for a single fixture. Why would you want to hack up a finished area just to tie a single vent into it. You pop it outside above snow level. Put a flush screen to keep the critters out. Nobody will ever even no that's it's there. And it will work forever.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Kleinfelterj said:


> I think some of you guys are way over thinking this vent. It's for a single fixture. Why would you want to hack up a finished area just to tie a single vent into it. You pop it outside above snow level. Put a flush screen to keep the critters out. Nobody will ever even no that's it's there. And it will work forever.


Until it backs up and your house smells like poo poo


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Kleinfelterj said:


> I think some of you guys are way over thinking this vent. It's for a single fixture. Why would you want to hack up a finished area just to tie a single vent into it. You pop it outside above snow level. Put a flush screen to keep the critters out. Nobody will ever even no that's it's there. And it will work forever.










Good point. 

By the way, it's 'know' not 'no'.....LOL.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol. If it backs up it's gonna over flow the sink. It's not gonna follow the vent. No matter where you vent it to. If main back up it coming up in the sink. Lol


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Kleinfelterj said:


> Lol. If it backs up it's gonna over flow the sink. It's not gonna follow the vent. No matter where you vent it to. If main back up it coming up in the sink. Lol



I see that now. But it's still hackery hillbilly plumbing and your house will still smell like poo poo 

Edit: isn't snow level 12" above ground level?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> I see that now. But it's still hackery hillbilly plumbing and your house will still smell like poo poo
> 
> Edit: isn't snow level 12" above ground level?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Nothing will increase your friends appetites when your sitting in the backyard barbecuing like the aroma of a sewer wafting thru the air because the vent is right there 2 or 3 feet off the ground.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

How do we know its not a two story with a walkout basement, that would mean the vent could be 8' above grade. Venting through the side wall was just a suggestion since he was looking for ideas. I've never done it myself....yet... never say never


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

You ever see the charcoal filters for septic vents


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

leakfree said:


> Nothing will increase your friends appetites when your sitting in the backyard barbecuing like the aroma of a sewer wafting thru the air because the vent is right there 2 or 3 feet off the ground.


Not unless you have AAV on it..


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

KCplumber said:


> You ever see the charcoal filters for septic vents


Let's over engineer this till it turns into a $25,000 service call. 

I think the issue has been resolves by connecting it to the existing washer vent line upstairs above flood rim.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Let's over engineer this till it turns into a $25,000 service call.
> 
> I think the issue has been resolves by connecting it to the existing washer vent line upstairs above flood rim.


Who would have seriously considered doing it any other way?

You have to stay off the "string pain pills " lmao


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

KCplumber said:


> Who would have seriously considered doing it any other way? You have to stay off the "string pain pills " lmao


I'm back to work now but I did fall off the first rung of a 4' ladder flat on my back today. 

Trying out a new helper tomorrow.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

On Saturday


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> On Saturday


Got 8 used up water heaters to dump, 2 to install. A kitchen faucet with steel bolts rusted out to replace. And a tub drain. 

I may get a few calls during the day.

That's my typical Saturday.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'm switching over to my brand new chevy 2500 reg canb with utility, bed pipe rack &rhino lines bed


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm switching over to my brand new chevy 2500 reg canb with utility, bed pipe rack &rhino lines bed


Nice. Is that your bonus?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No I'm hope for that Xmas party


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No I'm hope for that Xmas party


When I did a few hotels in Virginia, boss gave Forman a brand new F-250 as a bonus if the job came within price and time quotas. 

I was the #2 foreman on most of those jobs. But I did get a nice check in December.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm switching over to my brand new chevy 2500 reg canb with utility, bed pipe rack &rhino lines bed


215 miles on it and the check engine light it on...

Sweet deal


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It wasn't running goober


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That makes sense then..

Now I paid attention and see that the odometer is on the tac meter.

Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U should know that. U have same gauge cluster. Don't u ?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

No, my odometer is on the speed side. Tac is to the left of it.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

All my gauges are on the tailgate. Don't ask me why but my wife thinks I'm a scary driver


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I don't get it ?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I don't get it ?


 I don't either. My 6 year old woke me up too early


----------

